# Great day of racin



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I had a great time racin today at my house,nice friendly racin .We raced 3 classes of tjets.Today we raced tjet indys for the first time ,they were a blast.Thanks for the good time guys and gals!Cant wait til next time.


----------



## gotmark73 (Sep 10, 2007)

Most fun I have had racing ever. The fact we could get right into racing without the need to tech the cars was refreshing. Thank you for giving us a great place to race with a bunch of great racers.


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Always a good time when we race at brownies house and good eats too.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Rick ,
i'm allways glad when guys have fun at races !

Bear :wave:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Well said Dennis


----------

